# ++Horus Heresy Campaign Weekend++ 17-19th April 2015 NWGC UK



## corai

I'm pleased to announce the first of a series of Campaign Weekends for the Horus Heresy Being held by myself at the North West Gaming Centre in Stockport UK.


The weekend promises 6 full games as well as a free Strike Force mini event on the Friday Evening, the opportunity for apocalypse games on the Saturday evening and get-you-by rules for the Legions not yet covered by Forge World.


The Campaign Pack is available here:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6mgsbc9t6yqam ... k_V1.2.pdf

And tickets are already begining to get snapped up so if you are interested, please come along!


Any questions, please feel free to put them to me in this thread.


Thanks

Dan


----------

